# cleaning a used oil tank



## smokeum (Nov 13, 2012)

Can anybody please tell me how to clean out a 275 gallon  used oil tank to get it ready for cutting { without me blowing up} and making a smoker out of it.i need all the help i can get on this build.Thanks


----------



## boykjo (Nov 13, 2012)

Assuming it is a used fuel oil tank I would just rinse it out with water. fuel oil is comparable to diesel fuel or kerosene and is not explosive like gasoline or propane where the fumes are explosive.


----------



## smokeum (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for your help,i will post some pics as we do the build.Thanks again


----------

